# Strange CD re-issue situation with Walcha Bach EMI



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

I bought a 3CD box set of Walcha's (I think 1961) harpsichord Well-Tempered Clavier on EMI off Ebay having enjoyed the works on Spotify.

It is presented as a re-issue with just the WTC portion of a previous 5CD box set (see attached picture) which included the Goldberg Variations as well. However the final cd only covers BWV 878-890 missing out BWV 891-893 from book 2.

The cover just says "le clavier bien tempéré" and "3 CDs" so it is not simply missing 2 cds, it is presented as being a genuine 3cd set but as the WTC spreads over more than 3 cds it looks like they simply changed the cover and hoped no one would notice the missing tracks!

Either way I don't mind too much as there is a lot of great music and it is a rare set. I will probably down load the missing tracks from Itunes (it was cheaper buying this box than downloading both books from Itunes), I just found it a strange decision by EMI, particularly as classical fans are more likely to notice these things!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Hmmmm, Interesting. Maybe we can continue this thread with other oddball sets that seem to be disjointed or such.


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

It is just very strange and shows how little certain labels care about the music they issue. You do tend to find this more in rock music, there are many box sets of bands where their are unmentioned edits, tracks poorly mastered etc.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

FPwtc said:


> It is just very strange and shows how little certain labels care about the music they issue. You do tend to find this more in rock music, there are many box sets of bands where their are unmentioned edits, tracks poorly mastered etc.


Just very cheap re-releases , they cost next to nothing


----------

